# People suck.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It’s pouring. Literally pouring.

Do people not understand no one’s delivering for $1 tip in this weather?!? There’s no promo even. Sheesh. 
























That last one is a double. With a one cent difference (clearly the same ping). DD is the same.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

That sucks !! But you know someone’s gonna take it


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

As you probably know, I hold bad tippers in very low regard, especially when the weather's bad. As far as I'm concerned bad tippers are freeloading parasites who sponge off the generosity of the good tippers. The enabling of bad tippers is one of the reasons I'm so opposed to the current system of stacked orders.

Having said the above, as far as I'm concerned the REAL villains are and always have been the gig companies. Their terrible pay and lack of transparency are the largest obstacles drivers have to overcome in order to make decent money doing delivery work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Emptynesst said:


> That sucks !! But you know someone’s gonna take it


In all likelihood the only way they'll be accepted is by bundling them with good orders in doubles or by forcing them onto unsuspecting drivers via "slamming".

If the food totals are low enough Uber may be willing to take the loss on them.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

What's that dating app where you swipe left on trashy offers?
This reminds me of that.
The only way it could be more obvious is if they renamed the company WhoDaHo.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m just sitting here waiting for Richie Rich to get peckish. Or another Regular. Already had 2 today, both generous as always (each over $10 tip for 1 mile )

Now I just need Richie to finish the day up. 😂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Emptynesst said:


> That sucks !! But you know someone’s gonna take it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Crappy offers pretty much made me quit doing eats, I have not done an eats order in months.

From talking to riders about eats, most think all those delivery fees they pay go to the driver. They are shocked to hear what the driver really gets paid if there is no tip. I love to show them examples off offers I got.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Crappy offers pretty much made me quit doing eats, I have not done an eats order in months.
> 
> From talking to riders about eats, most think all those delivery fees they pay go to the driver. They are shocked to hear what the driver really gets paid if there is no tip. I love to show them examples off offers I got.


UE’s better where I am, just not busy enough off-season. All my heavy tippers/regulars are on UE. 

But DD is where the volume is. Offers WAY lower, but consistently busy.

The wealthy use UE exclusively. NEVER had a DD to a fancy-shmancy house.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s pouring. Literally pouring.
> 
> Do people not understand no one’s delivering for $1 tip in this weather?!? There’s no promo even. Sheesh.
> View attachment 684755
> ...


Because people that would take it let Uber step all over the rest. Uber only cares about how it looks to investors for a time. But this is why everyone has to step up and strike them down in numbers with a strike.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

mrwhts said:


> Because people that would take it let Uber step all over the rest. Uber only cares about how it looks to investors for a time. But this is why everyone has to step up and strike them down in numbers with a strike.


Yeah, we’re striking from time to time. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> As you probably know, I hold bad tippers in very low regard, especially when the weather's bad. As far as I'm concerned bad tippers are freeloading parasites who sponge off the generosity of the good tippers. The enabling of bad tippers is one of the reasons I'm so opposed to the current system of stacked orders.
> 
> Having said the above, as far as I'm concerned the REAL villains are and always have been the gig companies. Their terrible pay and lack of transparency are the largest obstacles drivers have to overcome in order to make decent money doing delivery work.


Unfortunately the gig companies will continue to lower driver compensation (and non tippers will keep not tipping) as long as drivers keep accepting the crappy deliveries. 
By accepting those jobs you are actually enabling them. 
If you want to do something about it protest with your logoff button.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah, we’re striking from time to time. 😂


Make it a continuous strike by not accepting unprofitable pings. 
Do this all day every day if you want to protest in a way with a chance of improving things. That is the ONLY thing that will force any improvement.
Occasional short term (one day) strikes are ignored.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m just trying to understand. For the life of me, I can’t visualize myself sitting at home 13 miles away from a Starbucks (McD’s, KFC, whatever), watching flood-level rain (we’re on the shore, flash floods are a thing) and deciding: “I want one item, and I’ll pay $2 for someone to bring it to me!” Suck it up, Buttercup. Either pay up, or go to the kitchen and make yourself some instant coffee.

It’s not like they’ll die without it. Starbucks?!? RLLY?!?!?!?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Unfortunately the gig companies will continue to lower driver compensation (and non tippers will keep not tipping) as long as drivers keep accepting the crappy deliveries.
> By accepting those jobs you are actually enabling them.
> If you want to do something about it protest with your logoff button.


I protest with my “decline” button. Richie Rich or Marshmallow Man might need me. 😂


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

People who accept those are also to blame, there's a reason they send those low paying orders, it's because there's always someone who takes them I've seen it first hand.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> People who accept those are also to blame, there's a reason they send those low paying orders, it's because there's always someone who takes them I've seen it first hand.


These drivers think they are making awesome $$$ with a $2 ping that takes 37 minutes to complete.

That’s what ya call making bank … /sarcasm


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm proud to say that my UE acceptance rate officially hit 0.0% yesterday.
I still use them to cherry pick a few orders to fill the gaps, but the fact that they can't display an actual # higher than .0 in my AR is incredibly satisfying.

**** I made $250 off of them last week and it still hit .0 
That should tell you how many trash offers I decline on a daily basis.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Unfortunately the gig companies will continue to lower driver compensation (and non tippers will keep not tipping) as long as drivers keep accepting the crappy deliveries.
> By accepting those jobs you are actually enabling them.
> If you want to do something about it protest with your logoff button.


I don't accept crappy offers which is why my AR is usually under 5%. Based on the dearth of decent offers as well as the high percentage of stacked orders I don't think most drivers are accepting them either.

So long as the gig companies continue to have a perpetually large number of Third World immigrants signing up to drive they'll continue not giving a shit about logoff buttons.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Make it a continuous strike by not accepting unprofitable pings.
> Do this all day every day if you want to protest in a way with a chance of improving things. That is the ONLY thing that will force any improvement.
> Occasional short term (one day) strikes are ignored.


Low ARs have completely failed to improve things for the drivers because of high immigration rates. Pay rates keep going down and harassment keeps increasing. Total Fail.

The ONLY hope drivers have ever had is govt intervention or the threat of govt intervention. And driver uprisings have played an important part in getting the attention of the media and the govt.

A one-day strike in 2019 was a catalyst for AB5 in California.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

I accept those orders then message them asking if they would drive 9 miles for $$4.80 then get rid of the order


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

I had an UBER EATS delivery a few days ago that paid $52.00 for 4.5 miles. haha

It was a huge China Star order to some Bank.. That's the biggest food order I've ever gotten after doing this shit for 2 years.

Alcahol deliveries from Total Wine are the highest paying... and Pet Smart


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yet another thread reduced to “don’t take low offers”. Well DUH. 

My point, however, was about those placing the orders. What’s in THEIR heads when they do so? Clearly you don’t want to go out in this weather to satisfy your craving, and yet you feel some poor schmuck should?

Which is why I said “people suck”. Because they do. Hypothetically speaking, even if there are those who do take these pings, why are you taking advantage of them? And the sheer volume of those low- or no- tip offers translates to the majority of people just plain sucking. Don’t look for excuses for them. Noobs not knowing better doesn’t make those who don’t tip any better. They’re still a-holes. Selfish, self-centered a-holes.

It’s time to stop looking for excuses for customers.

People suck.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"People suck."*

Is that why they call them "suckers"?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I don't accept crappy offers which is why my AR is usually under 5%. Based on the dearth of decent offers as well as the high percentage of stacked orders I don't think most drivers are accepting them either.
> 
> So long as the gig companies continue to have a perpetually large number of Third World immigrants signing up to drive they'll continue not giving a shit about logoff buttons.


Then why to you think they gaf about a strike? That’s just logoff buttons.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Then why to you think they gaf about a strike? That’s just logoff buttons.


Strikes can get the attention of the media and the politicians.

The May 2019 strike got nationwide attention from the media as well as politicians including presidential candidates such as Bernie Sanders who voiced support for the strike.

That strike was a catalyst for the passage of AB5 in California.

Logging off your app on the other hand does nothing. The companies couldn't care less if you do that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Strikes can get the attention of the media and the politicians.
> 
> The May 2019 strike got nationwide attention from the media as well as politicians including presidential candidates such as Bernie Sanders who voiced support for the strike.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that.
My city has been on strike now for two months. All the Lyft drivers quit.


----------



## cyberlucky88 (4 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s pouring. Literally pouring.
> 
> Do people not understand no one’s delivering for $1 tip in this weather?!? There’s no promo even. Sheesh.
> View attachment 684755
> ...


Those orders are an automatic decline for me


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yet another thread reduced to “don’t take low offers”. Well DUH.
> 
> My point, however, was about those placing the orders. What’s in THEIR heads when they do so? Clearly you don’t want to go out in this weather to satisfy your craving, and yet you feel some poor schmuck should?
> 
> ...


Well in reality people suck everywhere not just food delivery, anyone working in any profession deals with people that suck.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Well in reality people suck everywhere not just food delivery, anyone working in any profession deals with people that suck.


Which was exactly my point. People suck in general, their selfishness and entitlement just becomes more evident in these situations.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Which was exactly my point. People suck in general, their selfishness and entitlement just becomes more evident in these situations.


Yeah, sometimes I’m ashamed to be people. 
I read a recent news article that had a comment I loved. They were talking about a guy that had 160 dogs in his residence. They busted him for fighting dogs. They described the conditions as deplorable, "not fit for humans, let alone dogs."


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, sometimes I’m ashamed to be people.
> I read a recent news article that had a comment I loved. They were talking about a guy that had 160 dogs in his residence. They busted him for fighting dogs. They described the conditions as deplorable, "not fit for humans, let alone dogs."


If it were 160 fighting humans they call it a party.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> ....My point, however, was about those placing the orders. What’s in THEIR heads when they do so? Clearly you don’t want to go out in this weather to satisfy your craving, and yet you feel some poor schmuck should?
> 
> Which is why I said “people suck”. Because they do. Hypothetically speaking, even if there are those who do take these pings, why are you taking advantage of them? And the sheer volume of those low- or no- tip offers translates to the majority of people just plain sucking. Don’t look for excuses for them. Noobs not knowing better doesn’t make those who don’t tip any better. They’re still a-holes. Selfish, self-centered a-holes.


People don't know what happens behind the scenes. Whatever they're ordering has an inflated price, they figure drivers get stacks of stuff to put in their restaurant-supplied warmers (plural, with an "s"), make a run to deliver 5+ orders, get paid a decent wage while making a nice loop of deliveries, wind up back where they started and make another run. People think the technology helps drivers and restaurants schedule better, make more money, and serve the customer --whom they greatly care about and ensure their order is perfect-- ...serve the customer better/easier/faster. They really think they're doing the restaurants a favor by ordering out and not taking up space in a booth and some server's time.

It's true, some people mooch off the system, sit on welfare, primarily own pajamas, and yet feel entitled thanks to daytime TV. Many people. Too many people.

I think the platforms should pay drivers a decent wage instead of hoping someone will take a run by mistake and get stuck with it thereby netting them more profit. Illegals are quazi-legal in the U.S. now, so they'll always work 18-hours in a beater because it's a far better life than where they came from. We have running water, food everywhere, and real housing (often provided to them for free, which is how they work for peanuts and are able to keep all their peanuts, minus 20% in income tax which they write off and get 30%+ back). But to commiserate with you @Ms. Mercenary, the days of driving R/S are coming to a close for "English as a first language" drivers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t buy that. Both have been around long enough - people DO know. It’s exactly the same as “I tip in cash on arrival, and I tip heavily!!!” NO THEY DON’T. But it’s a convenient cover for them.

They know EXACTLY what they’re doing. They just don’t care.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah, I'm probably full of s#!t. You're right, most of those people aren't new, I'm living in the past. But YOU'RE awesome, always have been.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes. Yes I am. 😂😂😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The people who REALLY suck are the psychopaths at the gig companies who think it's OK to offer a driver $2 to deliver something 10 miles away.

They have a sort of "partnership" (double orders) with the bad-tipping asswipes that ends up screwing over the drivers and the good-tippers.

The good tippers' food has to sit longer at the restaurants and in the drivers' cars while drivers have to waste time and money picking up the freeloaders' food. All too often the bad tipper's food gets delivered first.

The bottom line is if the companies paid reasonable rates there'd be a lot less pressure put on the drivers to get good tips.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The people who REALLY suck are the psychopaths at the gig companies who think it's OK to offer a driver $2 to deliver something 10 miles away.
> 
> They have a sort of "partnership" (double orders) with the bad-tipping asswipes that ends up screwing over the drivers and the good-tippers.
> 
> ...


We are well aware of your views, many of which we share. But to reiterate: you and others have created numerous threads on every aspect of gig companies’ suckiness.

This thread is about people sucking. THAT’S what we’re focusing on in this thread. The companies sucking does not change the fact that peoole suck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We are well aware of your views, many of which we share. But to reiterate: you and others have created numerous threads on every aspect of gig companies’ suckiness.
> 
> This thread is about people sucking. THAT’S what we’re focusing on in this thread. The companies sucking does not change the fact that peoole suck.


First, what's posted on this website isn't restricted to the regulars. This site gets new readers every day 24/7. They know nothing about mine or anyone else's views. So when I post things I'm including newbies in my target audience.

The last time I checked the gig companies were run by humans or what passes for humans, thus they can be included in the "people suck" category.

"We" are well aware that you look at W2 work the same way a vampire looks at a cross which in turn makes you defensive of the gig companies. It's as if criticism on this site could somehow put an end to your "independent contractor" status and force you behind a desk somewhere. Thus, all of your wrath gets directed at the bad tippers while the companies get off the hook.

You've delivered orders 10-15 miles away and drove away fuming because the tip was too small for the distance of the trip. All of your wrath was directed at the customer who didn't appreciate how far you had to drive (maybe they didn't know or maybe they didn't care). Meanwhile the company that paid you shit rates to haul your ass out there and used the cover of double orders to trick you into delivering the freeloader's order gets off the hook.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Congrats. You just shut another thread down by forcing your issues up others’ throats when they SPECIFICALLY asked you not to.

Buhbye.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Congrats. You just shut another thread down by forcing your issues up others’ throats when they SPECIFICALLY asked you not to.
> 
> Buhbye.


Bullshit. 

Nothing's been "shutdown".

Anyone who wishes to can contribute.


----------

